# 39-inch injection-molded Seaview...



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Care to discuss?

http://www.moebiusmodels.com/news_.html


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Great news for Irwin Allen fans. Let's hope the pattern makers get it right. 

One question... do we know for certain the aforementioned _Seaview_ will be injection-molded?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Well it certainly began life as an injection molded project; details will be forthcoming but I think I can confidently say it will be an injection molded kit.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Why Jeff, you coy devil. Seems Anthony Taylor isn't the only slyboots lurking on this forum.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Didn't PL plan to do a bigger Seaview? Is this kit based on that?


----------



## SPINDRIFT62 (May 29, 2006)

this is certainly a dream come true to have the complete Irwin Allen kits in my personal collection, YAHOOOOOOOOO Whooooooopi


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I've been wanting a kit like this almost as long as my 1:350th TOS E, though no where near as desperately.

If it's an injection kit that sells for a reasonable price I'll be sure to buy at least 2 or more.

Any idea of estimated cost or better ETA?


----------



## SPINDRIFT62 (May 29, 2006)

I hope that the kits will be under the 30$ dollar range and will be availble in Canada. Also I hope there will be a more detailed kit on the Time Tunnel kits as previous ones.


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

39" and in the $30 dollar range. 
Not very likely, I'll bet it's more like the $100+ range.


----------



## SPINDRIFT62 (May 29, 2006)

Atemylunch said:


> 39" and in the $30 dollar range.
> Not very likely, I'll bet it's more like the $100+ range.


Yikes they may be the higher end executive kits not for the regular guy


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

BTW Carson, remember that DVD project I told you I worked on a couple of years ago when we talked at Comic Con? Well it's finally coming out in June I hear--I actually wound up doing a second commentary for it with some other people too. So those, er, photographs we discussed will finally be put up on my flickr page in a a couple of months. 

What, me coy?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

^Good news, Jeff. Just in time for my birthday. :hat:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

This is excellent news. At that scale there will be some nice options for interiors and variations. Since there is mention of the inclusion of a flying sub, this will be the later TV version of the sub. It would be great to have the option of building the movie/first TV season version as well. Sell more kits that way!

I couldn't be happier. I seriously doubt, though, that this kit will retail anywhere near $100. The PL C-57D saucer kit had a lot more plastic than this one is likely to have and it only retailed in the $35-40 range. Even the recent Revell 1/72 scale sub kits sell well below $100.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

So will this be a "mass market" kit though?

If it's injection molded and had the same distribution that PL had I'd say the kits would go for about $50 bucks.

But I doubt they'll have the same distribution, so I can see paying $100 per kit, especially if it's injection molded.

Any more pricing guesstimates, jbond or anyone else?


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

So what's the story behind Moebius Models?

These kits would take some serious capitol to bring to market. 
Does Moebius have the molds?
Where are the kits going to be produced?

I've seen so many false starts, it's really hard to take this at face value. 
I'm sure you guys understand.


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Whatever the version, to me this is incredible news. Although 8-window version please...!!! Cheers, Fox.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Atemylunch said:


> So what's the story behind Moebius Models?
> 
> These kits would take some serious capitol to bring to market.
> Does Moebius have the molds?
> ...


Considering it would cost hundreds of thousands of bucks for Chinese-made injection molds I get where you are coming from.

And that's not even considering licensing fees.

I too want more info.

I think I'd be more at ease and enthusiastic about the chances of this ever getting done had "Moebius" advertised her as a Resin GKit then as a injection molded licensed kit.

Who knows, maybe "Moebius" has a spare half mill just laying around.

But more info would be encouraging.

I'm still hopefull, but a website does not a ready-to-ship-model make.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Upon another close review of the website,

NOT A SINGLE KIT LISTED IS READY TO SHIP. EVERYTHING ON THE WEBSITE IS "COMING IN THE SPRING" OR SOME OTHER FUTURE DATE.

Oh well, when you guys start shipping something, or at the very least have prototypes done(not photos of old models that have yet to be redone), please let us know.

Time to file this thread with the other Lubliner Seaview threads.

I.E. really exciting project from a really great guy that has never and probably will never get off the ground.

(With all due respect, it is not that the Lubliner Seaview projects were not non-starters due understandible personal reasons. The fact remains they went nowhere.)

Contact us again when something is ready to ship please.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Is this the Lubliner Seaview that Moebius is about to release???


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I painfully recall the frustrating SciFi Metropolis J2 let-down, but who knows? Maybe Moebius isn't the same kind of flake? Afterall, by securing the liscensing agreement with Synthesis, maybe he actually DOES have a half-mil sitting around!
I recommend that we take a wait-and-see approach; if nothing is announced (& hopefully shipping) by October, we'll know where we stand.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Moebius is serious--the intention is to carry on the Polar Lights brand and having landed the Irwin Allen license I think some people may be surprised as to how far along this project is already. I don't want to speak for them but you can probably expect the price range to be above what some of the big Polar Lights kits went for (and remember that Polar Lights too was a relatively small company before they were bought out by RC2)...but still affordable, especially for this gargantuan size. This is literally my dream model...I've had dreams about finding something like this since I was a kid. I'm sure there will be arguments pro and con about it like any project of this scope but from what I've seen it's going to be spectacular...


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

That dirty big Seaview is gonna look awesome in the tub!!! :thumbsup: 

Huzz


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Oh, and not to get this thread closed, but this is NOT the Lubliner Seaview!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

jbond said:


> Oh, and not to get this thread closed, but this is NOT the Lubliner Seaview!



 

_*WHEW!*_


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

jbond said:


> Oh, and not to get this thread closed, but this is NOT the Lubliner Seaview!


I got that. I don't have a problem at all w/the Lubliner Seaview - really! It's the four threads that were resurrected about the exact same subject that I had a problem with. Pet peeve of mine is duplicate threads. I have no problem most of the time w/maybe two dupes, but not more than that!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> I got that. I don't have a problem at all w/the Lubliner Seaview - really! It's the four threads that were resurrected about the exact same subject that I had a problem with. Pet peeve of mine is duplicate threads. I have no problem most of the time w/maybe two dupes, but not more than that!


Actually at first I intended to resurrect them with the request in mind that you merge them. I actually started a merge request message and then stopped.

It occured to me that it might be better for people doing a search to be able to be able to tell how many times a similar thread has been started and how far back people have been wanting something similar to this. Believe it or not those were not the only threads that could have been resurrected - they were only among those whose title should leap out at someone doing a search on the topic.

Maybe if you could give it some appropriate title like *"Many multiple threads about promised Seaview kits that never saw the light of day"* and chronologically wove them together a merge might work?

I hate duplicate threads too. 

But it would be nice if the fact that many such threads already exist would jump out at someone attempting a search.

Problem is, how many people attempt searches before starting a new thread?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> how many people attempt searches before starting a new thread?


At least one.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

OK Issue resolved, I hope. Next time Chuck does something like resurrect a bunch of old threads, I say we make him buy us all a Model Kit of Our Choosing. :devil: 




No ill-will felt towards you, Chuck, so's ya know. Just a bit of a funny at your expense - maybe literally.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

jbond said:


> Oh, and not to get this thread closed, but this is NOT the Lubliner Seaview!


I understand that. And I also know it is not your fault that the stuff talked about in the other threads never materialized - let me be clear about that.

We're both alike in that we'd both like to see a 36-39" kit come out.

I thought it was appropriate to put these wants into perspective for a second though, step back, and look at all the other times we've gotten our chains yanked and gone through years apon years of empty promises before getting all worked up.

Maybe the info is as good as gold and the kit will ship before the end of 2007.

However, again, I point people to the very careful wording on every single page of the website in question.

Not a single kit is actually shipping, they are all plans being described.

*The website doesn't even say that Moebius models has signed a licensing agreement with the people who own Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea.* 

All it says is that Moebius has *received "an agreement* today with Synthesis Entertainment for licensing regarding Lost in Space, Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea, Land of the Giants, and Time Tunnel."

*"Received an agreement"* and signed an agreement sound like the same thing but they are actually not.

*They might have simply asked "Synthesis Entertainment" for a pricing schedule* of what they would charge them for the rights, how many they would have to produce, etc.

That doesn't mean they have signed an agreement and closed the deal with guaranteed resources to complete the project.

On top of that such agreements almost always require production proof okays and the like.


No this is not the Lubliner Seaview. It's not the UnObtainium TOS Enterprise.
But also let's not forget the leasons learned from both those experiences.

I'd be interested to know, since you seem to know a little bit about this project, more info on the owner/backers of Moebius and what actual agreements to product product they have signed with the license holders.

What resources do they have secured, etc.

I'll see if I can contact and get the guy named on the website to give us more info if no one else can.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> OK Issue resolved, I hope. Next time Chuck does something like resurrect a bunch of old threads, I say we make him buy us all a Model Kit of Our Choosing. :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None taken.

Just thought I'd remind everybody how many times we've been down a similar road.

Sorry to bug you with the threads but the bugging was to drive home a point I think everybody except Perfesser Coffee, :tongue:, seemed to get. 

I was kind of tired of seeing countless new(and thus multiple and annoying to me if not often seen all together) "guess what's about to come out!" threads about various Seaviews that people have been talking up over the years.

My multiple resurrection of the threads was with the hopes that maybe it would deter people from doing it over and over again, though as jbond has said - this is not the Lubliner Seaview(nothing against the man in the least, I hear he's an excellent artist, I'm just a little tired of hearing about a product for almost a decade that's "about to come out."). 

Again, although this is not about the Lubliner Seaview, I wanted to remind people how many times we've been down this kind of road.

Maybe you might want to Borg-i-fy (assimilate) the offending threads? Perhaps with a title like *"Many multiple threads about promised Seaview kits that never saw the light of day"*, 

assuming you think it would be better then someone doing a search and finding the multiple threads.

Maybe finding multiple threads would deter wasted new threads - though I wouldn't bet life and limb on it. 

Have a great week, and again, glad to have you back in the States! :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

There's no requirement that I know for Moebius Models to give us any information on the company. To my knowledge, it won't effect the outcome of the end product if we know now who the company owners and/or backers are for these kits any more than it did for Playing Mantis back in their initial days of operation. People who want their kits badly enough will purchase them before any real details are known and their thoughts on the kits will likely spread pretty quickly. 

As such, I don't see a reason for anyone to pester *jbond* or anyone else for what I consider to be insider information. Too often in the past - both here and at other forums I frequent - it's Gone South pretty quickly. None of us want that, nor does it need to happen. I have no clue who might be behind Moebius Models and while curious won't lose sleep over not having that knowledge. 

*To Whit: I'd prefer it if folks didn't start something that will very likely quickly devolve in to a Flame War. If jbond or the owners of Moebius Models don't want to be forthcoming with intimate details, then they don't have to, as far as I'm concerned. *

*So, don't get nasty if they decline in passing such information on to you. *

*'Nuff Said. *


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Better yet, see this thread started earlier today over in The Modeling forum here at Hobby Talk: *Questions for Moebius* 

Serendipity, Bay-bee!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

If or when the Seaview comes out, It will be a dream come true. I really prefer the 4 window, flying sub version. I have a 24 inch 8 window to build, but like not converting it.

As for taking a long time, I remember a member, building the Galileo 7 model, not done yet, years later. :tongue:


----------



## gail (Nov 18, 2006)

This would make a kick butt cut-away model no? Gears are turning....


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Anybody here remember Steve Silvia's hand-made cut away Seaview? I beleive it was featured in "Scale Modeller" magazine in the 1980's some time. Nice guy who did excellent work.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Yes, I remember that. I may still have that issue tucked away somewhere. There are definitely some great possibilities with this kit. It may have been Scale Ship Modeler, but I don't remember, exactly.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

IIRC, one of the old _Seaview Soundings_ fanzines ran a shot of the model Phil describes. I'll post a pic if I can dig up the correct issue.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Which version? 

How could one deal with the fact that the Flying Sub bay fits inside the Seaview even less then the canon Trek TOS Shuttlecraft bay would have fit inside the Enterprise?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Chuck^
Lets not forget the most obvious example of "doesn't-fitness"
the Space pod into the Jupiter 2. 

Irwin Allen must have been a Time Lord. All of his ships are bigger on the inside! :thumbsup:


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Will the outer hull be smooth or have raised sections-scribing like the reissue Aurora?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> How could one deal with the fact that the Flying Sub bay fits inside the Seaview even less then the canon Trek TOS Shuttlecraft bay would have fit inside the Enterprise?



Those same people who felt the need to re-scale the _Enterprise_ will now have to make the _Seaview_ 1080 feet long in order to make everything "fit". :lol:

They'll probably want to rotate the control room 36 degrees for some bizarre reason, too.


----------



## DX-SFX (Jan 24, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Chuck^
> Lets not forget the most obvious example of "doesn't-fitness"
> the Space pod into the Jupiter 2.
> 
> Irwin Allen must have been a Time Lord. All of his ships are bigger on the inside! :thumbsup:


For that matter, let's not forget the third engine deck underneath the lower deck as well as the Space Pod.

Always liked the eight window Seaview. It looked big where the TV version looks barely a hundred and fifty feet long.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> Those same people who felt the need to re-scale the _Enterprise_ will now have to make the _Seaview_ 1080 feet long in order to make everything "fit". :lol:
> 
> They'll probably want to rotate the control room 36 degrees for some bizarre reason, too.


The guys who want to re-scale the Enterprise to 1080 don't need to rotate the bridge. :tongue: 

I thought I'd say that before someone took offense at your comparing their work and ideas to Franz Joseph(whose work I still very nostalgically love, let me state before being jumped by my fellow FJ fans). :lol:

Sacriledge of sacriledge, I think it should be any length necessary to fit everything talked about in the series inside the ship.

If that's 947 so be it. If it's 1080, I'll go with that.

I haven't seen anyone do a completely believable ship with the spacing between decks and every single detail worked out yet at either length.

So I'll with hold my judgement for now.

But I do think however, that Phil Broad's arguments for a 1080 length make perfect sense to me, barring any evidence that I have not seen yet.

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STEnterprise/EnterpriseRenderings/ComparisonChart03.jpg

But to get back to the subject of the thread, the foremost/beginning wall/bulkhead of the flying sub's cavity will have to start relatively few feet from the front of the sub.

How did DeBoer reconcile this?

How did MiMotion's 24" reconcile this?(I think John P. once reviewed that kit.)


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Monsters In Motion is now offering a pre-sale of a Seaview that sounds suspiciously like Moebius' model. Maybe this will be a reality after all. Here's hoping. Site link: http://www.monstersinmotion.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/10607


----------



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

A couple of sites have been offering pre-sale. I'll wait till it comes out then pick up a couple.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I'll eventually be putting my new Seaview on my future Full HD TV. So, for consistency, I'll want it to be 1080. :tongue:  :dude: 

And if you have an anamorphic Flying Sub, it will expand to the right size when you whip it out. Now there's a scary thought. :freak: 

Huzz


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

What's really scary is that when I saw mention of 1080 I was thinking of a similar smart remark; although the anamorphic Flying Sub was a nice touch.

Wait and see...wait and see...


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave Hussey said:


> it will expand to the right size when you whip it out. Now there's a scary thought. :freak:
> 
> Huzz


 Especially when taken out of context.... :dude:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Isn't this our mysterious 31Racine rd. guy???

And whats up with the 1/128 scale????????????????????????????just a few more?????????.

1/144 a standard 'sub' scale not good enough for them? (only one this time).

Its something as silly as this to make me pass on a subject.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> Isn't this our mysterious 31Racine rd. guy???
> 
> And whats up with the 1/128 scale????????????????????????????just a few more?????????.
> 
> ...


 
It will stand out as the biggest kit short of the DeBoers kit.

Lubliner once made a 1/144th scale kit. After struggling to get the (movie version) kit as perfect as possible for quite awhile, he eventually made about a half dozen of them at a ridiculous price and then stopped making them. Either got bored with it or didn't know how to make molds that lasted more then a few pulls(I'm betting on got bored). He's obviously more of a "Look at the gorgeous thing I've created!" artist, and less of a "Okay, let's get down to it and get these suckers to market!" businessman. Ironically once the hardest, least profitable, part of kit production was finished - so was he.

So this one will be bigger then that and all the other GKits, plus be considerably less then any of the GarageKits, larger or smaller.

So I'm not complaining about the slightly weird scale.

I'm ready to buy.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

ClubTepes said:


> Isn't this our mysterious 31Racine rd. guy???
> 
> And whats up with the 1/128 scale????????????????????????????just a few more?????????.
> 
> ...


 No, this isn't 31 Racine... Moebius is run by the same guy who ran doll-hobby.com.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dave Hussey said:


> it will expand to the right size when you whip it out. Now there's a scary thought. :freak:


 *John repeats to himself over and over "it's a family board, resist, it's a family board, resist...."*


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Lubliner once made a 1/144th scale kit. After struggling to get the (movie version) kit as perfect as possible for quite awhile, he eventually made about a half dozen of them at a ridiculous price and then stopped making them. Either got bored with it or didn't know how to make molds that lasted more then a few pulls


I purchased my Lubliner _Seaview_ from Paul in 1990 for the astronomical sum of $125.00. In 2000 a collector offered me $700.00 for the (then unbuilt) kit, but I wasn't interested. It remains one of my favorite models, as well as one of the most expertly crafted garage kits I've ever seen.

And just for the record, Paul ceased production after the initial run because the kit didn't sell as well as he'd hoped.


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

*Seaview*

I had several correspondences with Paul about his kit way back then, and didn't buy one because he hadn't figured out the nose glass yet. He said he would get back to me about it, but never did. In hindsight, I wish I had just bought one. He did tell me he was having all sorts of problems with the casting, which he had jobbed out, which also made me very leary about buying one for that "huge sum" (then, anyway!) of $125. He wanted to make the window optical grade resin. Carson, what were the windows made of on the kit you have?

best,
KK


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The windows are made of vacuum formed sheet plastic on mine.I have some optical grade resin which I will be useing on mine.It is in primer now and I will post some pics over the weekend.We(Streamline Pictures ) were one of the jobbers for this model.Alexander


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Nektu said:


> He wanted to make the window optical grade resin. Carson, what were the windows made of on the kit you have?


The windows that came with my kit were molded from a single piece of vacu-formed Lexan (Paul provided two sets). Trimming and fitting the individual panels was a bit of a production (Hapol sanding resin and micro-mark polishing abrasives came in very handy), but the final results were worth the effort.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> I purchased my Lubliner _Seaview_ from Paul in 1990 for the astronomical sum of $125.00. In 2000 a collector offered me $700.00 for the (then unbuilt) kit, but I wasn't interested. It remains one of my favorite models, as well as one of the most expertly crafted garage kits I've ever seen.
> 
> And just for the record, Paul ceased production after the initial run because the kit didn't sell as well as he'd hoped.


Not knowing Paul personally, I can only go by what I've heard every other person say they paid for the kit(as you didn't state your cost).

If at first he charged each and every single person $125 bucks for a hand made garage kit then I stand corrected on the price. As I have said before, I think the guy is a fantastic artist. But I think few would argue with the fact that for whatever reason he has not shown to be able to crank out product.
It's just not what he does for whatever reason. 

But a $125 price(if everyone was charged that and he didn't give you a discount) only confirms that the guy wasn't too great a businessperson. 

I've never seen that kit priced for under $500 bucks. If he initially charged the original purchasers that much, no one has ever been willing to resell them at that price or for under $500 bucks(not that I blame them).

Taking the time it takes to make a prototype - heck just take into account how much it costs for enough RTV rubber to make a kit that size that will only last a few dozen of pulls in most cases - then I can see why he folded the operation. Considering his cost he should have been asking three times as much. Not the $600 - $700 bucks most people claim to have paid, but easily $350 bucks. And unlike styrene kits the added price doesn't necessarily decrease the demand - there is a limit to that of course.

I was attempting to use that kit as an example of difficult to find, limited production, expensive Garage kits that until now is all people had to choose from over 16" inch Seaviews kits. If Mr. Lubliner charged everyone the same amount as the $125 bucks I partially stand correct on the expensive part.

However much you and less then a dozen other people paid initially though,
I'm willing to bet that isn't unlikely anyone is going to find someone who will sell them that same kit for under $500. Heck, I doubt someone could have bought the kits from the original buyers for less then $500 even a few months after they first bought them!

So in terms of what is available, and has been available for everyone but the handful of people who bought the kit for $125, the statement about the only thing available in Seaviews near that scale being relatively few and expensive Garage Kits still is accurate. 

The only reason Moebius is going to be able to charge a sub $100 dollar price and make a profit will be because he is paying so much more up front for aluminum molds.

Also, since he'll be having employees do the production he won't be up until the wee hours of the morning pulling hand made parts to sell for an unknown amount of pulls - always waiting for the moment the RTV molds tear beyond repairing and flushes away his profit.

He'll have people paid to do the work and won't have to do all the kind of stuff that can cause GKit manufacturers to burn out and give up.

Especially, he won't have to worry about getting the infamous "Cease and Desist" letter - ending all profit. Or worse, being sued and having them take his home and Garage workshop with it.

Again, my main point about the 39" Seaview is that it will be larger then any of the previous kits - short of the DeBoers kit. And we might be able to afford more then just one. And those two factors I think outweigh the weird scale.

I have nothing but the greatest respect for Lubliner. But his skills lie in being an artist, not in being a manufacturer.


----------



## bil4miller (Jul 30, 1999)

Well I have both of the Deboer kits and Paul L's kit of the Seaview. But I will definitely be getting a Moebius Seaview or two... BTW, I got my Lubliner kit from Monsters in Motion back in 1991. I think they sold some of Paul's kit as the guy on the phone said it was the last one they had.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I'll be joining you in getting one or two of the 39" incher.

You'll unfortunately have to have be beat in that unless I win the lottery I won't be buying a Deboer anytime soon...

I spent more then that on my MReplica TOS E, but my obsession/nostalgia while strong for Voyage TTBoTSea isn't quite there yet. 

Who knows though, once I have a 1/350th scale version or larger version of most of the TOS Trek ships that might change.


----------



## kazzer (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi!

David Merriman makes the Sub-drivers that power these boats.

Please see our slideshow on the Seaview and the Sub-driver development for this fantastic model
SLIDESHOW


----------



## voyagefan** (Dec 19, 1999)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> It will stand out as the biggest kit short of the DeBoers kit.
> 
> Lubliner once made a 1/144th scale kit. After struggling to get the (movie version) kit as perfect as possible for quite awhile, he eventually made about a half dozen of them at a ridiculous price and then stopped making them. Either got bored with it or didn't know how to make molds that lasted more then a few pulls(I'm betting on got bored). He's obviously more of a "Look at the gorgeous thing I've created!" artist, and less of a "Okay, let's get down to it and get these suckers to market!" businessman. Ironically once the hardest, least profitable, part of kit production was finished - so was he.
> 
> ...


Mr. Chuck P.R.

You should have saved your money while living in your parents basement.
I am glad you dont have the perfect Seaview . 
You dont have the skills to build one anyway.
Being in a Christmas spirit,I am donating a photo to your cause.
Look at it real hard, and if you are a good boy ,maybe one day you wil get one when you grow up .
Alan


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Alright, *voyagefan***, no need to go TROLLING, regardless his previous comments. It's uncalled for and not at all in the spirit of the day.


----------



## voyagefan** (Dec 19, 1999)

You continue to allow posted slandering of Mr. Lubliner.
It is not my problem that you can not keep this forum member in check.
My comments were appropriate and I stand by them.
Alan


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Mr. Lubliner is not a member of this forum.

Complaints about dealers are valid discussion, IMHO. As is speculation. Nobody's complaining about the wild accusations on the new Aurora company thread.

And ... slander? He's not being accused of raping adolescent boys, just of getting bored.


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Not to mention, Chuck's post and the majority of this thread is about 9 months old until it was revived by kazzer's spam.
PS Chuck's board status is "banned"


----------



## voyagefan** (Dec 19, 1999)

John P said:


> Mr. Lubliner is not a member of this forum.
> 
> Complaints about dealers are valid discussion, IMHO. As is speculation. Nobody's complaining about the wild accusations on the new Aurora company thread.
> 
> And ... slander? He's not being accused of raping adolescent boys, just of getting bored.


Mr. Lubliner is a member of the board. Check your facts....
The Lubliner Seaview was not mass produced so a dealer complaint 
on it is not a valid point.
Your last comment , I'll ignore, its just too stupid to respond to.
Let's get our facts straight before hitting the post button!
Alan


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Spamming a 9 month old post? That's hardcore.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

voyagefan** said:


> You continue to allow posted slandering of Mr. Lubliner.
> It is not my problem that you can not keep this forum member in check.
> My comments were appropriate and I stand by them.
> Alan





voyagefan** said:


> Mr. Lubliner is a member of the board. Check your facts....
> The Lubliner Seaview was not mass produced so a dealer complaint
> on it is not a valid point.
> Your last comment , I'll ignore, its just too stupid to respond to.
> ...


1) I have no clue what Mr. Lubliner's username is and as such didn't myself know that he was a member here. That's beside the point, however, as if he's a member here he could have easily enough defended himself.

2) It's a vendor complaint by what I can see. Mr. Lubliner is a vendor who sold these kits - however short the run might have been - thus someone has the right to make a comment or complaint about Mr. Lubliner, however inane said complaints might be. 

3) The term you want is not slander, it's libel. Regardless, those comments were made over 9 months ago. Until you and/or this "kazzer" person posted what you did, *the thread was DEAD over 9 months ago*! Talk about needing to get our facts straight!

As such, 
4) Your comments are *not* appropriate, tho you may stand by them as you see fit. What you've done is to make a TROLLING post - against a person who's no longer a member of the forums, I might add. 

*Regardless, post anything like this again and you'll get a 1 Month Time Out for the TROLLING comments you've made.*


----------

